# European in Semarang



## The Finnish (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, is there many expats in Semarang? I used to stay for 1 year in Jakarta, and moved to Semarang Nov2014.


----------



## richard.rogers.108 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi

I live in Thailand. What is Semarang like and what do you do for a living?

Thailand is a brilliant place to live and work. I would strongly recommend it. I teach at an international school in Bangkok.

Richard

Richard Rogers

Author of _The Quick Guide to Classroom Management: 45 Secrets That All High School Teachers Need to Know_
ISBN: 978-1505701944


----------



## The Finnish (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, 
Semarang is nice, hot city.

I am not working in here. I used to work 1 year in Jakarta, until Nov2015.

It is really difficult to find job from here, so mayme better to build some own business.

Br. Petri


----------



## masrafa (Feb 19, 2016)

*semarang oke*

i juga dari semarang , tapi di jakarta lebih indah dan adem cuacanya


----------

